# Binding advice.....



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Try Flux's SF45 with the Westmark. The response with these will match the board. This is Scotty Vine's setup.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

LadyFlinstone said:


> Try Flux's SF45 with the Westmark. The response with these will match the board. This is Scotty Vine's setup.


If you're strapped for cash, there's no reason for you to switch out. I've never ridden a westmark, but I ran Cartels on a joystick and a hero for a bit and didn't really have a problem.

If you wanna try something that feels different though, I think the contact pros are a really rad binding to have in the "quiver". They seem to be just as at home on a softer board as on a stiffer board. Cool lateral flex to stay locked in presses, but responsive straight back (don't let the shape of the highback fool you.). 

Also I was working on grabs last year and had an easier time with them maybe because of the shape of the highback. I know it's more rider than the equipment, but it seemed to help.

Edit: The contact pros are also carbon injected, and have different durometers of EVA so they'll probably be a little more responsive than the PBR bindings, which I believe are contacts with a team highback. I'd lean that way if you were set on buying one of the two.


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

phony_stark said:


> If you're strapped for cash, there's no reason for you to switch out. I've never ridden a westmark, but I ran Cartels on a joystick and a hero for a bit and didn't really have a problem.
> 
> If you wanna try something that feels different though, I think the contact pros are a really rad binding to have in the "quiver". They seem to be just as at home on a softer board as on a stiffer board. Cool lateral flex to stay locked in presses, but responsive straight back (don't let the shape of the highback fool you.).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review and info!!


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok so now I am considering the Union Contacts or Contact Pro as well as possibly something from Flux, maybe the SF45 or DS30?

For reference I usually ride mainly freestyle on groomers and some off piste and plan on stepping up my jumping and buttering, as well as start to play on rails.

Thoughts?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you've already got a Coda with Cartels I wouldn't put a stiff binding like the SF45 on the Westmark. Neither would I put as dumb soft binding like the Contacts on their either. If you go Union do Contact Pro's. But make damn sure the toe strap fits will on your boots and prepare to deal with a terrible to ratchet.

Personally I would put Raiden Zero's, Flow M9's, Flux TT30's or DMCC Lights, Salomon Districts, or K2 Formulas on it.


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

My main reason for thinking of the 45's was that Scotty Vine runs them and pretty much kills it with that set up.

What are your reasons for the DMCC lights and TT30's as a posed to the DS30's?

Just curious as I find it hard to differentiate between the Flux styles.

I considered the Contact because I thought it was suposed to be a good freestyle park binding. Is the Pro that much stiffer?

Thanks for all the info:thumbsup:


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

61ragtop said:


> My main reason for thinking of the 45's was that Scotty Vine runs them and pretty much kills it with that set up.
> 
> What are your reasons for the DMCC lights and TT30's as a posed to the DS30's?
> 
> ...


The contact baseplate is stiffer because it's carbon injected and the highback is quite a bit stiffer straight back than the regular contact, which is REALLY soft. The shape of the highback though, allows you to tweak more since your boot can slide off a little better.

Contact pros are an awesome binding for what you're looking for. They're at home on any board and any part of the mountain IF you like a little more lateral flex, if you dont...get something else.

Also, it's cool to see what the pr0s run on their setup for suggestions, but remember, bindings are all preference. Some pros like a stiffer clamp and some don't.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Scotty likes the SF45 because the binding gives great response. Especially when he is doing his one footed trickery. The high back on this model, as well as the DS30 and DMCC light can be swapped with each other too switch up the ride. OUt of the box it comes with the higher end towards the inside of the bindings. Scotty does this, because it gives you the most response. When you switch the highbacks with each other you put the higher end of the highback towards the outside, giving you more material to push up against on the outsides of the bindings for tweaking out tricks. 
Ian Sams and Erik Leon both do this with their bindings. 
The DS30 and DMCC light both have the same highback made of super tough nylon. It is going to feel softer than the SF45 because of the shape of it.
Ian Sams rides the DS30 because he likes a softer baseplate for jibbing. The baseplate on the DS30 is made out of a 30% fiberglass mix.
Erik Leon rides the DMCC light because he likes a little more response from his baseplate when he's flyin fast through the park. The DMCC light's baseplate is made from a carbon infused fiberglass... making it lighter, and more responsive than the 30% blend of the DS30.
Scotty Vine rides the SF45 because he likes response in his highback and baseplate. The SF45 uses a 45% blend of fiberglass in the baseplate, making it the stiffest and most responsive in the Flux line up. However, the response in this binding is a lot of fun in the park too.
Hopefully this helps you out to learn the cryptic code that is Flux Bindings...


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

LadyFlinstone said:


> Scotty likes the SF45 because the binding gives great response. Especially when he is doing his one footed trickery. The high back on this model, as well as the DS30 and DMCC light can be swapped with each other too switch up the ride. OUt of the box it comes with the higher end towards the inside of the bindings. Scotty does this, because it gives you the most response. When you switch the highbacks with each other you put the higher end of the highback towards the outside, giving you more material to push up against on the outsides of the bindings for tweaking out tricks.
> Ian Sams and Erik Leon both do this with their bindings.
> The DS30 and DMCC light both have the same highback made of super tough nylon. It is going to feel softer than the SF45 because of the shape of it.
> Ian Sams rides the DS30 because he likes a softer baseplate for jibbing. The baseplate on the DS30 is made out of a 30% fiberglass mix.
> ...



That was, quite possibly, the MOST informative thing I have ever read about Flux bindings EVER. 

Not my thread, but damn, THANK YOU!


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

phony_stark said:


> That was, quite possibly, the MOST informative thing I have ever read about Flux bindings EVER.
> 
> Not my thread, but damn, THANK YOU!





LadyFlinstone said:


> Scotty likes the SF45 because the binding gives great response. Especially when he is doing his one footed trickery. The high back on this model, as well as the DS30 and DMCC light can be swapped with each other too switch up the ride. OUt of the box it comes with the higher end towards the inside of the bindings. Scotty does this, because it gives you the most response. When you switch the highbacks with each other you put the higher end of the highback towards the outside, giving you more material to push up against on the outsides of the bindings for tweaking out tricks.
> Ian Sams and Erik Leon both do this with their bindings.
> The DS30 and DMCC light both have the same highback made of super tough nylon. It is going to feel softer than the SF45 because of the shape of it.
> Ian Sams rides the DS30 because he likes a softer baseplate for jibbing. The baseplate on the DS30 is made out of a 30% fiberglass mix.
> ...



Because she works at Flux. I'm definitely not against manufacturers on these forums but they should really identify themselves as such. Just like the Rome guys do, or Wiredsport. It's just not very professional to push your product on a forum without making sure people know you work for that company. I love Flux bindings but that's a cheap move IMO.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Basti said:


> Because she works at Flux. I'm definitely not against manufacturers on these forums but they should really identify themselves as such. Just like the Rome guys do, or Wiredsport. It's just not very professional to push your product on a forum without making sure people know you work for that company. I love Flux bindings but that's a cheap move IMO.


Normally, I'd agree with this and perhaps there are other posts that are disingenuous, but this guy was looking for Flux bindings and got some extra info from someone who actually works there. 

No harm in that in this situation. Just some good ol' targeted marketing.

EDIT:

Uhhh....nevermind. I just saw that he was, in fact, NOT looking for Flux clamps initially.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

phony_stark said:


> Normally, I'd agree with this and perhaps there are other posts that are disingenuous, but this guy was looking for Flux bindings and got some extra info from someone who actually works there.
> 
> No harm in that in this situation. Just some good ol' targeted marketing.


I agree and I like having manufacturers on here. I meant that in general. I'd feel cheated if I bought something based on a recommendation on here if I found out afterwards that an employee suggested me something "in disguise". Really, nothing wrong with Flux. I just want to know when I'm speaking with a person who is working for them.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Basti said:


> I agree and I like having manufacturers on here. I meant that in general. I'd feel cheated if I bought something based on a recommendation on here if I found out afterwards that an employee suggested me something "in disguise". Really, nothing wrong with Flux. I just want to know when I'm speaking with a person who is working for them.


Eh... hard to single out Flux, as they're not the only ones doing it. Union posts as Nosedradamous or something like that and I think there are 1 or 2 more. I agree the mfrs should be more transparent, but whatever. The mfrs that are clear about it I think do a better job of supporting their brand as they come accross as interested and reponsive to consumers.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

I gave my opinion. Then, gave some info that people probably didn't know about Flux. Sharing knowledge... and you can make your own opinion. Above working for Flux, I am a soul shredder and wouldn't put out suggestions I didn't stand behind. Just like anyone else on this forum. It's clear in my profile info that I work for Flux...and I'm not hiding it. Just didn't think I needed an introduction everytime I decided to post on this thing....
Hope to keep spreading the good word.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

As long as she isn't trashing another binding then who cares?

Nosedramus comes up here and starts shit with Nivek every other week.

LadyFlinstone is trying to help. She's not spamming.

Arbor works with Flux quite a bit, dude asked what bindings to put on the Westmark, and so she offers up with Scotty Vine rides.

Scotty Vine is pretty fucking sick IMO. I don't watch a lot of videos and pros or whatever, but I love his style. Erik Leon too, with this frenetic style.


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

Well I pulled the trigger on a set of 2012 DS30's today!!! Look awesome and ratchets are amazing!!! I hope they ride as good as they look, and are a better than the cartels!


----------

